# Bordered Mantis acting strange (possibly urgent)



## MelatoninMantis (Jun 16, 2022)

Two days ago I got an L2 Bordered Mantis. He did great the first day and even caught a fruitfly by himself. But this morning I found him on the floor of his enclosure and now he only accepts food if I hold it to his mouth. He is currently hanging upsidedown by one leg on a stick in his tank and I am worried he may fall again. I'll take any advice I can get since this is my first time owning a mantis and I don't know what to do.


----------



## agent A (Jun 17, 2022)

eek that's bad
umm is there a possibility of heat injury or pesticide poisoning?


----------



## The Wolven (Jul 8, 2022)

He doing alright?


----------

